# SmartBrief- Immunotherapy helps children with cow's milk allergy



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A Johns Hopkins study that included 20 youngsters ages 6 to 17 found oral immunotherapy can desensitize children who are alle -More- View the full article


----------

